# Facebook friends



## debodun (May 4, 2016)

How many Facebook "friends" do you have?


----------



## Falcon (May 4, 2016)

None.  I don't do Facebook!


----------



## Ameriscot (May 4, 2016)

Really?!  81-1000?  I have about 180.


----------



## Guitarist (May 4, 2016)

How many do you have, debodun?  

I have 30-something, last time I checked. Recently zapped about half.  

My friends seem to average between 100 - 1,000.  

Why do you ask?


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 4, 2016)

Looks like Deb meant to put 80-100 Ameriscot.

I don't do facebook and voted.


----------



## Kadee (May 4, 2016)

I don't do Facebook ,I have voted it will be interesting to see just how many members play with F/B and how many don't


----------



## Bobw235 (May 4, 2016)

While I have over 100 "friends", many are family members.  I don't seem to interact with most of them, but I do use it to send instant messages to some of my closest friends/relatives.  Lately I've been using it more for some photo groups related to the software I use for photography.  Good way to see what others are doing with it.


----------



## tnthomas (May 4, 2016)

Although I_ do_ have a FB account, I don't "do" Facebook.  Did that make any sense?    I do have maybe 20+ friends, but they are relatives or in-laws.

I don't remember the last time I even logged into the FB account, it's just not the thrill for me, that some evidently experience.


----------



## Buckeye (May 4, 2016)

I have >100, and I check into facebook  several times a day, usually from my iphone.  My nearest relative (son) lives about 3,000 miles away and the rest of friends/family/highs school classmate/etc live mostly on the east coast & 6 time zones away.  I do have some friends here on the Big Island too.  I do get tired of seeing all the recipes posted and have blocked a few folks because of their endless political rants (from both ends of the spectrum).  But, like this site, it is what you make of it.  I don't think there is any moral superiority in using or not using any of the so called social sites.


----------



## Myquest55 (May 4, 2016)

I don't do Facebook and have taken myself off of LinkedIn - too public.  I do, however, live on Pinterest and Ravelry 
Don't text either - my sons have to pick up the phone and call me.  One calls every week and one about once a quarter (he is super busy) and one brings his laundry over at dinner time.   Good poll!


----------



## Ameriscot (May 5, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> While I have over 100 "friends", many are family members.  I don't seem to interact with most of them, but I do use it to send instant messages to some of my closest friends/relatives.  Lately I've been using it more for some photo groups related to the software I use for photography.  Good way to see what others are doing with it.



I share photos a lot on FB and am in a photo group.  About 30 friends are family or inlaws.  Some are fellow expats - some I've met, some I haven't - former Eons friends - some from SF - many are friends from Uganda, a few from Thailand, some were fellow volunteers in Uganda.

FB is the easiest way to stay in touch with most of these people.


----------



## Redd (May 5, 2016)

I deleted my Facebook account without really giving it a chance, a few weeks was enough. Just not my thing. No relatives and I like face to face contact or a phone call from friends.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 5, 2016)

Redd said:


> I deleted my Facebook account without really giving it a chance, a few weeks was enough. Just not my thing. No relatives and I like face to face contact or a phone call from friends.



It's nice you can do that.

My family and friends are on 5 continents making those options difficult.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 5, 2016)

Family and long time internet friends...3 or more fishin' related Groups and 4 or 5 local For Sale Groups..Sold a lot of unwanted items on there!!


----------



## Ameriscot (May 5, 2016)

Ken N Tx said:


> Family and long time internet friends...3 or more fishin' related Groups and 4 or 5 local For Sale Groups..Sold a lot of unwanted items on there!!View attachment 29152



I've started to follow a sale group in my area.  Haven't bought anything yet but keeping my eye out.  I also get feeds from many pages I follow - politics, newspapers, local happenings, local newspaper, etc. Always something interesting to read or something to laugh about, etc.....


----------



## WheatenLover (May 5, 2016)

I have about 80 friends on FB. About 60% are IRL friends and family.  The rest work for the nationwide dog rescue I work for, or adopted dogs from us. I don't post anything on FB that is meaningful about my life, except for dog rescue and care information and personal stuff about robins nesting atop the columns on my porch. Oh, and stuff about Bernie Sanders, partly for the joy of pissing off my ex-husband who loves Trump (we have been friends for 36 years; divorced for 30).

Anyway, the rescue has a large FB presence, including a "secret group", through which the organization communicates, so I have to be on there. I don't use FB much for personal pursuits, except for messaging my relatives and friends who live far away once in awhile. I think FB is boring (except for the dog rescue stuff).


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (May 5, 2016)

I have 339 friends-they include family (siblings,kids,grandkids,inlaws,nieces and nephews),current friends,high school friends (many of whom are also current friends), many of my grandkids friends with whom I`ve become close. I love being able to see pics that I otherwise would have never seen. Heck,if it weren`t for everyone having a phone with a camera,these pics probably never would have been taken. Example-here is a pic of my 16 yo grandson Alex who got his driver`s license yesterday-and scored 100% on the driving test! (Lucky for him-his two older brothers did the same....they would have made his life difficult had he scored less lol)


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 5, 2016)

I had a FB account to try to contact a few ex-colleagues.  The problem then was that I started to get a load of "Did I know so & so". That was bad enough, but the last straw was when some relation of a friend (ie someone I actually knew, had a drink with etc...) posted to say that she and five others were enjoying lunch in some pub or other!  Why should I give a damn what she was doing?  I didn't know her and didn't care.

I deleted my FB account.  I prefer real friends.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 5, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> I share photos a lot on FB and am in a photo group.  About 30 friends are family or inlaws.  Some are fellow expats - some I've met, some I haven't - former Eons friends - some from SF - many are friends from Uganda, a few from Thailand, some were fellow volunteers in Uganda.
> 
> FB is the easiest way to stay in touch with most of these people.


Interesting Annie.  This may seem like a dum question but I have always wondered what the term "expat" means.  I see it a lot.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 5, 2016)

I have less than 300 facebook friends.  I probably will unfriend a lot of them.  Some are just strangers and they don't say anything to me yet they requested my friendship.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 5, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> Interesting Annie.  This may seem like a dum question but I have always wondered what the term "expat" means.  I see it a lot.



Not a dumb question.  I didn't even know the word when I became one.  Short for expatriate - a person who lives outside their native country.  I guess I'm technically an immigrant although I'm a dual citizen and have a British passport.


----------



## tortiecat (May 5, 2016)

I am on FB mainly because it is the only way I have contact with my grandkids.


----------



## AutumnOfMyLife (May 6, 2016)

Only 37.  A very elite group I met in other online venues who I have a great deal in common with.


----------

